# Music Player for the Galaxy Nexus



## guod (Dec 21, 2011)

Long time lurker here, but first time poster at rootz.

I was looking forward to using the ICS stock music player, but for some reason the latest google music player does not work well with my bluetooth stereo. I cannot pause music via the controls, i can only play. It also does not support avrcp 1.3/1.4, which is strange since google music from the market DID on my droid x.

I have tried getting poweramp, but i have had my phone restart 3 times since installing it and have now uninstalled it.

I tried downloading winamp, but with the bluetooth controls enabled in the app, the stock music player overrides it and and it seems like winamp needs to be updated for ICS.

Playerpro's settings do not work in ICS and I cannot even get to the menu to enable music controls.

Does anyone have a solution for this? It is strange, as I thought google would have sorted this out by now.


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

I assume you are trying to use the controls on your music player not the phone itself? if so which one is it?


----------



## guod (Dec 21, 2011)

androidphan88 said:


> I assume you are trying to use the controls on your music player not the phone itself? if so which one is it?


yeah, i am trying to use the controls on my car's head unit. With my thunderbold, droid x, bionic and droid I was always good to go with any of the music apps. I a little sad to see ICS is not working well in this regard. I know it is a very niche feature, but it is a big deal, at least for me.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

I use DoubleTwist, but I have no idea if it will help you here- give it a shot?


----------

